# Overhead filter



## blue_francis14

Has anyone used an overhead filter? I am currently using a box filter on my 15 gallon tank. I am thinking of replacing my current filter because I feel that the air pump is not adequate enough to get a good flow. Not to mention the amount filter media I can put in on an overhead filter would be greater than the one in my box filter.

Any feedback would be great. Thanks.


----------



## SueM

Do you mean a "hang on the back" (HOB)?
If you do I recommend the Aqua Clears, they work great.


----------



## blue_francis14

Nope, not that kind. It's like placing a rectangular container above the tank. At one end, it's connected to a water pump that pushes water from tank, going the rectangular container, where it then pass through the filter medium and at the other end is a hole or where the water goes back to the tank.


----------



## Shaggy

Can you find a picture of it?


----------



## jones57742

blue_francis14 said:


> Has anyone used an overhead filter?
> Any feedback would be great.


bf:

I have seen a few schematics of designs for small (like 20G) tanks up to larger (like 125G) tanks.

Although the filtration processes varied I doubt that I will ever purchase one as:

[1] in order to have full access to the tank the filter must be located well above the tank which significantly increases the height of the aquarium;

[2] most aquarium pumps are designed for negative static suction heads and positive static discharge heads (ie. a cannister needing to be below the tank); and

[3] most importantly should a failure occur these designs would result in a much greater quantity of water needing to be "sucked up off of" the floor.

TR


----------



## blue_francis14

*Pictures of an overhead filter*

Certainly!




























With plants:


----------



## COM

The Eclipse system is an overhead-type filter with built-in lighting.


----------



## blue_francis14

jones57742 said:


> Although the filtration processes varied I doubt that I will ever purchase one


Does that mean I well off using a corner/box filter? If that may be the case, should I buy an air pump powerful enough for 30 Gallon tank, that way, more water is pushed into the filter and out?


----------



## COM

I have never had any success with submerged corner filters.

For a 15 gallon, I would suggest a Penguin 150 or 200 HOB-style filter.

I have experimented with the AquaClear line and I think that they're absolute crap. Cheap motors, low-grade plastics, the works.


----------



## jones57742

Woa!!: (that is what you holler at the horse who is in a deadlong run back to the barn after he has been cutting cattle for several hours).

We need to slow down here as the devil is in the definitions.

COM:

I do not consider an Eclipse system to be an "overhead system" but a HOB system. The suction tube and flow processes are virtually identical to the "sophisticated" HOB's but the Eclipse process, IMHO, is very rudimentary.

The volume of water in an Eclipse filter is negligible (I know! The first time I attempted to maintain the filter I dumped the water on my kitchen cabinet).




blue_francis14 said:


> Does that mean I well off using a corner/box filter? If that may be the case, should I buy an air pump powerful enough for 30 Gallon tank, that way, more water is pushed into the filter and out?


fc:

By processes I meant HOB, cannister, wet/dry, etc.

I believe your photographs to depict some way "off breed something".

For a small tank I would go with COM's recommendations.

TR


----------



## emc7

I've never seen a filter like that. I don't know any reason it wouldn't work, but it is unusual. You are correct the flow/thruput is mainly what determines how effective a biological filter is. Increasing the air on the box or (i've never tried this) running it with a powerhead would give it more capacity. Most HOBs have a much larger flow than any air-driven filter. You might not want to switch if you have tiny fry or fish that don't like current like bettas, but otherwise a hang-on-back is the current "normal" filter.


----------



## blue_francis14

They funny thing is, we don't have an HOB style filter. I haven't seen any filters like that here in the Philippines. Trust me, if there is one, I'd buy one but I think they are not marketing it here. Importing the stuff is way way too expensive. ($60 = 1 kilo for shipping).

So if you have a dealer friend there who can sell those stuff here, that'll be great. 

I really, there aren't any HOB filters here. I haven't seen one either, except the one in finding nemo.


----------



## emc7

Huh, it may be a space thing. HOBs assume room behind the tank. I don't know enough about the overhead ones to tell if its better than the box. But I alway say two filters are better than one. It won't hurt to keep the box and add the other.


----------



## blue_francis14

I think HOB are sexier than OHF.  Anyway, I have seen other setups of OHF's. I think one advantage of it is it's stackable. You can have 3 - 4 layers of overhead filters but it would be too ugly if you have lots of them.


----------



## justintrask

sorry.

is that tank filled with fry?


----------



## blue_francis14

No really sure if they use it for fry tanks but I doubt it. Powerheads are too powerful for frys. In case your wondering, the first three goldish plastic things are ice cream containers. The last 2 are just some cheap microwavable plastic.


----------

